# Bow Hunting After Gun Season



## fireline

How many of you go back out with a bow? I have a doe tag left and will be back out with the bow looking for a doe.


----------



## DHower08

That is when our farm gets good. All the property's around us drive deer all gun week and then for both days of the extra weekend. When all my buddy's are done for the year because you know "theirs no deer after gun season" is when we typically see our biggest deer


----------



## M.Magis

My favorite hunting of the year.


----------



## cement569

oh yea, real good time of the year to bowhunt. if you have access to fresh cut fields such as corn, soybean etc. just walk around and find the trails comming to the fields from the woods and set up on them but i also stay close enough to the field becaue alot of times bucks will skirt the field before entering the field. usually first thing in morning or last hour of daylite they start moving in, hope that helps....good luck


----------



## ironman172

I'd be going if I had a land owner tag left..... last year was bummed my season ended the first day of gun..... this year wanted my limit bad.... thinning squirrels is on my list plus hauling out fire wood .... been kinda thin on deer here


----------



## Fishinwithgwar

I only got half of day of gun on opening day on public. The private land I hunt is bow only. Back out tomorrow with my orange on. Haven’t filled a tag yet. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Fishstix

ironman172 said:


> I'd be going if I had a land owner tag left..... last year was bummed my season ended the first day of gun..... this year wanted my limit bad.... thinning squirrels is on my list plus hauling out fire wood .... been kinda thin on deer here"


I'm with you ironman. I have a ton of squirrels on my place as well. I told my buddies we should start an annual tradition of squirrelfest where we all meet up for a day and see if we can all limit.


----------



## Flathead76

Some of the best hunting is in January. Find the food and you will have most of the deer. Drive around late season and look for crops that are still standing because the ground got too wet to harvest it. Especially if it is soybeans. Then try and get access to hunt it. Have had better luck getting access in the late season. Most people are done hunting by then.


----------



## ironman172

I was saving mine for the grandson and friends, but that's not happening .... the neighbor said he'll take them & clean them.... never wanted to mess with them , just not enough there .... hasn't been squirrel hunted for 40 years that I know of on my land


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

The next month will be filing my commitment in urban areas thinning out some does.

I love hunting late season meat hunting


----------



## Junebug2320

I was bow hunting Sunday due to the area i was in. Imagine the thrill of watching squirrels dive into my feeder thru the third hole they chewed in it. I filled the previous two holes and added wire along the top of the lid. They simply used that to hang over the edge and chew a new hole. I will be thinning the herd for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Seems the deer prefer eating corn off the ground compared to the troff feeder I made or the pvc tube feeder ..... so i fill both but sling corn over the ground (not in a pile) too
Squirrels are on my list the end of the week, when I go butcher the 2nd doe aging for the week



















.


----------



## DL07

How about Bow hunting during gun season. Lol. I took my son out Sunday evening. He's only 6 and just can't handle a gun yet so took the crossbow. If felt weird being in a blind with a bow when the neighbors were shooting rifles but he picked out a nice young doe and put her down


----------



## s.a.m

Where's his orange?


----------



## DL07

It wasnt needed for the recovery. He shot her at last light so we decided to back out and leave her over night. So the recovery was done on Monday, the day after gun. But since your asking he had an orange vest that was took off and his Mom was holding it and standing behind me while I took some pictures.


----------



## Fishstix

Congrats to that young man! Great to see kids out in the field. Well done dad!


----------



## DL07

Thank you!


----------



## Muddy

Nice doe. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## buckeyebowman

DHower08 said:


> That is when our farm gets good. All the property's around us drive deer all gun week and then for both days of the extra weekend. When all my buddy's are done for the year because you know "theirs no deer after gun season" is when we typically see our biggest deer


My buddy's mechanic has a bunch of huge buck mounts in the office of his shop. Says he and his Brother got them all very late in the season. 



Flathead76 said:


> Some of the best hunting is in January. Find the food and you will have most of the deer. Drive around late season and look for crops that are still standing because the ground got too wet to harvest it. Especially if it is soybeans. Then try and get access to hunt it. Have had better luck getting access in the late season. Most people are done hunting by then.


Yep! Hunt the food sources for two reasons. One, that's where the food is! It's getting to be a little bit in short supply about now. Another thing that's getting in short supply is breedable does! The bucks are down to the few unbred mature does available, and yearling does that were born this past Spring who are coming into their first season.


----------



## snag

Went back out this afternoon till dark while the temps were nice, managed to get a doe around 5. Double lung shot at twenty yards, she went about forty yards or so in the thickets. Had a pass thru right into a tree stump, dam ,gotta go back to get my tip back and insert popped off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

Congrats again Snag.....Rich


----------



## snag

Thanks Rich, it’s been a long spell since I’ve gotten one with the Xbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Congrats


----------



## ruffhunter

I got a pvc tube feeder down south that holds 100lbs plus. I mix it with scioto buckbucker (from scioto landmark chilicothe) a ground up feed, that has cherry and molassas mixed it. It used to get hit hard. Ive always had opportunities in January with/without feeder including a dark racked 12pt. However, the deer have disappeared down south this year and have only eaten 10lbs all fall. I leave my cameras out till early spring. Almost all feeder pics are at night.

Up north miami/darke ctys, the trails in light snow makes it really easy to pattern in fields and patch woods. Its hit or miss seeing deer up there due to lower deer population. You will always get one good day of movement that time year with moon phases i feel. Usually a rising moon in the mid-afternoon. 

If you got the time, then go. You never know what you'll see.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I'm waiting for the snow to stop and scouting a new public land tomorrow...Rich


----------



## MagicMarker

Son got a doe tonight. She came in with four other does. She spotted him in stand. Stomped her feet snorted and raised all kinds of Cain He figured she was a good candidate to take out and let an arrow fly


----------



## snag

Good job!! A bit nippy sitting out today I bet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet Bob

Don’t sell late bow season for big bucks. I killed some of my biggest deer in January. 140 to 170 inch bruisers.


----------



## cement569

took my dog for a run this morning at plx state park here in summit co. seen a dandy buck chasing a doe, i mean that ol boy was in love pushing her like a beagle pushes a rabbit


----------



## ironman172

Sure wish I could hunt the city got a few neighbors saying I could sit on there back porch and take one (ravine lots)


----------



## Shaun69007

Froze monday. Seen 14 deer 12 does and 2 bucks. Once decent bucks was running does about 80 yards out but never came in. managed a hail mary last light shot on a good doe. 40 yards she went about 100 yards and crashed out. easy 30 yard drag to my truck. It has been about 10-15 years since i DIDNT get a deer. I have hunted a fair amount but just no good shots on good bucks or good does.


----------



## threeten

ruffhunter said:


> I got a pvc tube feeder down south that holds 100lbs plus. I mix it with scioto buckbucker (from scioto landmark chilicothe) a ground up feed, that has cherry and molassas mixed it. It used to get hit hard. Ive always had opportunities in January with/without feeder including a dark racked 12pt. However, the deer have disappeared down south this year and have only eaten 10lbs all fall. I leave my cameras out till early spring. Almost all feeder pics are at night.


Last couple years I could barely keep feed in my pvc feeder but this year was really odd. Deer are barely hitting it. Got deer on cameras but it’s been once every 5-8 days apart. 
Either they found better feed somewhere or are getting run by some of the neighbors dogs. I catch them on camera too at the feeder but not anymore than usual. 
It was a weird year for everything though


----------



## M.Magis

Its been that way for me and everyone else I know. The acorn crop was so abundant this fall that they’re STILL focusing more on them than anything else. Its been a frustrating year for sure.


----------



## Junebug2320

In a tree now. Better than sitting in my lazy boy i guess. I probably sleep better here than there. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Wife and I are in a blind hoping she can get it done tonight on 1 of the 2 nice bucks that we have been seeing this last week


----------



## MagicMarker

DL07 said:


> Wife and I are in a blind hoping she can get it done tonight on 1 of the 2 nice bucks that we have been seeing this last week


Son’s in a tree tonight too. He’s been after one he named BigBoy. Says it’s him or nothing


----------



## DL07

No luck for us tonight


----------

